# 2 CF personnel charged with sabotage, conspiracy, mischief and wilful property damage



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2008)

This is crazy. :uhh:  I'm sure there'll be a lot of chit chat going on about this one for a while now.  Can't wait for the investigation to finish and court martial to end, so we can know officially what went on and actually talk about it.   lol  If it's not classified. :doh:


In case you're wondering what rank level a Petty Officer 2nd Class is, it's equal rank in the Army or Air Force is a Sergeant.

Here's a link that explains it. 
Canadian Forces Ranks and Appointment Insignia




> *Navy personnel accused of sabotage keep working for military*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Wednesday, August 13, 2008 | 10:42 AM ET  Comments64Recommend51*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2008)

Are they hot? What's their motivation? If they crime is so serious why are they still in uniform and working? It took a year for this to come to light?

Something stinks.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2008)

It's the way our stupid investigative service works and I'm actually surprised that it didn't come to light sooner.  My bet is they were given access they shouldn't have been, didn't have the appropriate training and then fucked around with stuff that wasn't definitely not supposed to be played with. ;)  So now they need to be made an example of but someone else is probably up to bat next.


----------

